# *NOT a troll question* wet dream while on course.



## lukead2021 (2 Jul 2020)

This is NOT a troll question, it's a legitimate concern.As a male a lot of you understand that wet dream are common,we will be starting course soon and I am scared to death about having one while on course. Can someone please give me advice on how to either hide the evidence or even prevent one? I've read on reddit that you can wear a sock or a ziplock over your area, or even take a cold shower. I can't do that while in the field. Again, this is a concern for me, I would be super embarrassed if caught. I am not trying to troll or be disrespectful, I seriously need advice. Please be mature.


----------



## stellarpanther (2 Jul 2020)

lukead2021 said:
			
		

> This is NOT a troll question, it's a legitimate concern.As a male a lot of you understand that wet dream are common,we will be starting course soon and I am scared to death about having one while on course. Can someone please give me advice on how to either hide the evidence or even prevent one? I've read on reddit that you can wear a sock or a ziplock over your area, or even take a cold shower. I can't do that while in the field. Again, this is a concern for me, I would be super embarrassed if caught. I am not trying to troll or be disrespectful, I seriously need advice. Please be mature.



Get ready for some good comments.  Talk to your doctor, maybe there's something you can be given you while on course to temporarily shut things down.  I have no idea.


----------



## Kilted (2 Jul 2020)

I would bring up R. v. Parks if they try and charge you.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Jul 2020)

Shouldn't this be more appropriately in this thread? https://army.ca/forums/threads/1751.0.html

Relax.  For some, actually getting to go to basic is the wet dream.  I guess we can immediately dismiss the myth that the army puts saltpeter in the food to eliminate this problem.  They don't and it doesn't.  How to deal with it?  Don't sleep naked.  That way the nocturnal emission is less likely to mess your sheets.  If someone does notice and makes a comment, have a ready comeback such as ". . . " (_I'll leave that blank so others can suggest the best riposte_).  There are plenty of scientific/medical based sites that provide legitimate explanations and advice, so I would take what some anonymous yahoo on reddit recommends with a ton of salt(peter :tsktsk.  Just do a search with "nocturnal emission".  And lastly, don't worry about it. You'll probably be too tired to have those sort of dreams unless dreaming of IAs and stoppages leads to a negligent discharge.


----------



## Kilted (2 Jul 2020)

Perhaps the extra stress of basic may prevent it from happening. While, not related I was told by a female friend that she didn't get her period on BMQ due to many factors. Apparently that is common.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Jul 2020)

Go crank one out before you go to bed.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (2 Jul 2020)

I wouldn't stress too much about it. A medical doctor may be able to give more insight, but I think others are probably correct that due to the stress and exhaustion of training you are much less likely to experience this while on course.

It never happened to me during any of my training (Phase I, II, and III infantry officer training in Gagetown), and for religious reasons "crank[ing] one out before bed" was not an option.


----------



## Halifax Tar (2 Jul 2020)

lukead2021 said:
			
		

> This is NOT a troll question, it's a legitimate concern.As a male a lot of you understand that wet dream are common,we will be starting course soon and I am scared to death about having one while on course. Can someone please give me advice on how to either hide the evidence or even prevent one? I've read on reddit that you can wear a sock or a ziplock over your area, or even take a cold shower. I can't do that while in the field. Again, this is a concern for me, I would be super embarrassed if caught. I am not trying to troll or be disrespectful, I seriously need advice. Please be mature.



Hey there.  Currently at sea now for over 100 days without setting a foot ashore.  Will be 141 when we get home.  Very little privacy on a ship.  No one takes it seriously.  It happens to us all, and I would imagine to the women folk on board as well.  Its not a big deal my friend.  You will be fine.  Crack a joke about it, or change your undies before you move off to the heads for your morning routine.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2020)

lukead2021 said:
			
		

> This is NOT a troll question, it's a legitimate concern.As a male a lot of you understand that wet dream are common,we will be starting course soon and I am scared to death about having one while on course. Can someone please give me advice on how to either hide the evidence or even prevent one? I've read on reddit that you can wear a sock or a ziplock over your area, or even take a cold shower. I can't do that while in the field. Again, this is a concern for me, I would be super embarrassed if caught. I am not trying to troll or be disrespectful, I seriously need advice. Please be mature.



Relax young Jedi. Such is a fact of life and every male there with you may experience same and 'gets it'. We women, also 'get it' and know that it comes with the bits one is blessed with. In our case, we're always paranoid that we're going to start our cycle at the most inopportune time.

All this to say, relax --- stress yourself out less about this as you'll have enough other, outside, stressors to keep your mind occupied with. Some of the gents have already suggested that the other stress you'll be experiencing on course may negate this anyway. Even if not, know you're not the first, won't be the last, and that 99.99% of us would react with a "meh, such is life".

You'll be fine. If you stop stressing yourself out, you'll also do fine. Just breathe.

Good luck on your course; I wish you well.


----------



## Kilted (2 Jul 2020)

Sleep with a clean pair of underwear under your pillow. Just remember to put them away before inspection before inspection.


----------



## Furniture (2 Jul 2020)

lukead2021 said:
			
		

> This is NOT a troll question, it's a legitimate concern.As a male a lot of you understand that wet dream are common,we will be starting course soon and I am scared to death about having one while on course. Can someone please give me advice on how to either hide the evidence or even prevent one? I've read on reddit that you can wear a sock or a ziplock over your area, or even take a cold shower. I can't do that while in the field. Again, this is a concern for me, I would be super embarrassed if caught. I am not trying to troll or be disrespectful, I seriously need advice. Please be mature.



Others have already mentioned ways that the situation will be mitigated, but I'll go a different route.

Depending on where you attend BMQ you will share a room with anywhere between 1-20+ other people. There will be enough sights, sounds, and smells from those other people that _if_ anything happens you are unlikely to stand out unless you go out of your way to. 

You're more likely to run into issues with course mates not showering, or not doing laundry than you are to deal with someone giving you a hard time.


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Jul 2020)

Target Up said:
			
		

> Go crank one out before you go to bed.



I just wanted to note that this comment is leading in MilPoints...


----------



## medicineman (3 Jul 2020)

Target Up said:
			
		

> Go crank one out before you go to bed.



You "beat" me to the punch...though someone might be able to say it's a medical opinion from me  ;D

After a certain point, you'll either be up all night prepping for an inspection or be so dog tired you won't even dream that much...so unlikely to be of concern.  If, however, you're still worried, and even tried the "Target Up Approach To Clean AM Sheets", might I suggest you wear your gitch to bed?

MM


----------



## Kilted (3 Jul 2020)

Do troops actually sleep in their beds on BMQ now instead of either on top of the covers or one the floor?


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Jul 2020)

Kilted said:
			
		

> Do troops actually sleep in their beds on BMQ now instead of either on top of the covers or one the floor?



In harder times, the staff made sure the recruits slept in their beds, so they’d have to remake them in the morning...not that it would stop 43.5° hospital corners from being ripped out because they weren’t 45° +/- 0.0005°


----------



## Navy_Pete (3 Jul 2020)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Hey there.  Currently at sea now for over 100 days without setting a foot ashore.  Will be 141 when we get home.  Very little privacy on a ship.  No one takes it seriously.  It happens to us all, and I would imagine to the women folk on board as well.  Its not a big deal my friend.  You will be fine.  Crack a joke about it, or change your undies before you move off to the heads for your morning routine.



At least the frigates have solid walls between the bunks! The weird thing on the 280s was the sheet metal divider had a gap around the top and bottom of the rack, so once the cheap mattress flattened it wasn't unusual to roll over and have a hand/foot get caught underneath. Fortunately was too tired to care, but always seemed like a false economy for savings (and probably cost more in extra fabrication for three small partitions then it saved in materials).


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Jul 2020)

medicineman said:
			
		

> ...though someone might be able to say it's a medical opinion from me  ;D



I wouldn't want to give a rx to "rub one out qhs", could lead to all sorts of complications.  Back in the stone age of the 1970s when I went through Cornwallis we had someone on course who spent an inordinate amount of time in the shitter stall every evening before lights out.  He was the quintessential odd-duck that every Hollyweird movie about boot-camp had as a character.  Even on day one, he informed the MCpl that he had a condition, so of course he was nicknamed "Condition".  Well into the course, despite some odd behaviour, Condition was still hanging in, up until the day that the Sgt was going through the barracks when it was expected to be empty.  He came found Condition in the shower, starkers, well lathered up, and beating the bishop.  Condition didn't stop despite the interruption from the Sgt, didn't stop when the Sgt gave the order to halt and didn't seem to want to stop even after what was the natural conclusion of the exercise.  Condition was finally referred to a trick cyclist where it was determined that he really did have a condition, one that was incompatible with military service.


----------



## garb811 (3 Jul 2020)

And, on that note, locked as the OP has more than enough info to consider their options. No need to continue beating a dead horse while this swirls farther down the drain...

As always, if someone has something beneficial to post, please contact one of the DS.

- Milnet.ca Staff


----------

